

Verizon's Response to the FCC Vote - lkurtz
http://publicpolicy.verizon.com/blog/entry/fccs-throwback-thursday-move-imposes-1930s-rules-on-the-internet

======
javlin
TODAY _S DECISION BY THE FCC TO ENCUMBER BROADBAND INTERNET SERVICES WITH
BADLY ANTIQUATED REGULATIONS IS A RADICAL STEP THAT PRESAGES A TIME OF
UNCERTAINTY FOR CONSUMERS_ INNOVATORS AND INVESTORS _OVER THE PAST TWO DECADES
A BIPARTISAN_ LIGHT _TOUCH POLICY APPROACH UNLEASHED UNPRECEDENTED INVESTMENT
AND ENABLED THE BROADBAND INTERNET AGE CONSUMERS NOW ENJOY_ THE FCC TODAY
CHOSE TO CHANGE THE WAY THE COMMERCIAL INTERNET HAS OPERATED SINCE ITS
CREATION _CHANGING A PLATFORM THAT HAS BEEN SO SUCCESSFUL SHOULD BE DONE_ IF
AT ALL _ONLY AFTER CAREFUL POLICY ANALYSIS_ FULL TRANSPARENCY _AND BY THE
LEGISLATURE_ WHICH IS CONSTITUTIONALLY CHARGED WITH DETERMINING POLICY _AS A
RESULT_ IT IS LIKELY THAT HISTORY WILL JUDGE TODAY _S ACTIONS AS MISGUIDED_
THE FCC _S MOVE IS ESPECIALLY REGRETTABLE BECAUSE IT IS WHOLLY UNNECESSARY_
THE FCC HAD TARGETED TOOLS AVAILABLE TO PRESERVE AN OPEN INTERNET _BUT INSTEAD
CHOSE TO USE THIS ORDER AS AN EXCUSE TO ADOPT 300_ PLUS PAGES OF BROAD AND
OPEN _ENDED REGULATORY ARCANA THAT WILL HAVE UNINTENDED NEGATIVE CONSEQUENCES
FOR CONSUMERS AND VARIOUS PARTS OF THE INTERNET ECOSYSTEM FOR YEARS TO COME_
WHAT HAS BEEN AND WILL REMAIN CONSTANT BEFORE _DURING AND AFTER THE EXISTENCE
OF ANY REGULATIONS IS VERIZON_ S COMMITMENT TO AN OPEN INTERNET THAT PROVIDES
CONSUMERS WITH COMPETITIVE BROADBAND CHOICES AND INTERNET ACCESS WHEN _WHERE_
AND HOW THEY WANT _

------
PaulHoule
If Verizon hadn't been so hell-bent on disinvesting in wireline infrastructure
it wouldn't have gone this far.

------
powatom
Sore losers.

